# Another New Squatter On The Block.



## Amebix (Jun 8, 2010)

hi. I'm vodou. I'm a punk who has lived in friends squats before, but I've never found one myself.I've moved back in with my mother in Bushwick, Brooklyn NY,and realized why I left in the first place. So I'm getting ready to get back out there,there are a shitload of boarded up buildings in the nieghborhood.So Ive been checking property records.Yesterday I saw an abandoned building that i found out was foreclosed by a bank.I asked the hipster nieghbor about it and he told me me its been like that for the 6 months he's been there.

Besides the fact that it has connected nieghbors it looks like a good place to squat. The only thing is the front doorway is cemented off. Theres a basement and boarded up windows that i can get in and out of, but why is the front doorway cemented? The first thing that goes through my head is "it's nothing to worry about , it's just to keep out squatters" , but in the back of my mind " they cemented it, because theres lead and huge ass bags of espostos and harmfull chemicals". What do you guys think?

btw.Even if I cant squat this building, I'll find somewhere else in Brooklyn.Anyone in town care to join me?


----------

